# Smoking in wet weather



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

I just finished one of my favorite smokes; The RASS.

I have been smoking NC's all week holding off till Friday night to smoke a RASS after my boy had gone to bed. Its pouring rain and has bee all afternoon, I smoked it out on the front porch.

Unfortunately I had to battle with it the whole time to stop it tunneling! 

I keep my sticks at 64% with beads and they usually smoke perfectly.. 

My question is:

Is the humidity in the air enough when its raining to be absorbed by the wrapper and cause burn issues? (At no stage did the rain actually touch the cigar)

Thanks
-Ben


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Ben
Unlikely...
There is no way a cigar can absorb that
much moisture in an hour.
My smokes have been smoking better when I started
keeping my beads a little dryer and the rh around 60
Sh*T happens.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree Ben. Was just a crap stick methinks. Moisture will cause burn issues but if the RASS was at 64 when you lit it then there is no way it tunneled from the ambient conditions. Smoke on mate and forget that one.


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool thanks for the advice :thumb:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree with these guys. I have had burn issues because of excessive wind but that's the only outside condition that I have noticed has an impact on my smokes.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Actually I am of the belief that the ambient humidity does have an effect on cigars. Living here where we routinely get days over 90 - 95% humidity it will wreak havoc on a cigar that you are trying to smoke outside.


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Actually I am of the belief that the ambient humidity does have an effect on cigars. Living here where we routinely get days over 90 - 95% humidity it will wreak havoc on a cigar that you are trying to smoke outside.


I'm on this side. Not that I have anywhere near as much experience as most of you, but it gets quite humid here, and I've definitely seen a connection.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have never experienced tunneling due to super high outdoors rh, but I have had cigars bulge, crack, or unravel due to the wet weather--especially those sticks that were more fresh from the B&M, where they were stored at too high an rh already.

Since you've had your sticks resting at a good rh, could be a bad stick. But my guess is the weather didn't help any though.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I gotta agree with Donnie in that here in Ga. in the humid months I've seen some of my cigars balloon up and split before my very eyes while I am smoking...which is why in the summer I will drybox my cigars at least a day before I smoke it. Even though I keep my stogies at 65-67% there are some that just want to jump out of their own skin.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Yep Ben, I also agree with these guys. I know for a fact my sticks are stored well in my cooler, and even the dryboxed ones I smoked today tunneled. Been like this for the past 2 days =(. I store mine at about 64% as well, and when they sit in the dry box I think at least the outermost radius of tobacco gets down to maybe 50% in a few days. It's worth while to say that the past few days, it's been raining cats and dogs, too. 

And I've also been smoking NC's along with CC's; tried an NC tonight because they generally like a little higher rH than the CC's in my experience (and from what I've learned here).


----------

